# My friend needs a transition coach



## Thomas Halligan (May 27, 2014)

my partner is struggling to adjust a bit here. someone suggested having her see a transitions coach. Someone to help her adjust. Anyone had experience or work with companies that provide that sort of thing.

Thanks in advance guys.

Thomas


----------



## gp02000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ya, pm me if you are interested in getting more information.


----------

